# Cat keeps switching/finding new sleeping spots



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

First off, I'm not concerned but was more curious as to find out if other members on here have cats that do this. My buddy is almost 16 years old and in the past year or so, he has seemed to find new spots for resting/sleeping every couple weeks it seems. It's fine and all, just wondering why he is so fickle


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Who knows the mind of a cat? :wink: My cats are always sleeping in different spots. They have their favorites but then they find news ones and then, just when you think "That's their favorite spot," they change. I do observe in my cats that temperature is a big determining factor. Maybe for a 16 year old cat, just like my dog and people when they get old, it gets a little harder to find comfortable spots.


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Hahaha - very good observation. Very plausible, but like you said...who knows the mind of a cat right? :lol:


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Vequi hardly repeats the same sleeping spot twice in a row. She does have her favorites like the love seat on the living room, the rug in front of the bathroom sink and the top of the fridge, but she improvises a sleeping spot almost anywhere and rotates them constantly.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Holly is nearly 16 as well and does exactly the same thing. Glad to know she's not the only goofy cat out there :wink: .


----------



## adamb2k6 (Mar 1, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky then. My male cat's, Tiger, favorite spot is ON ME. The problem is, he has to change positions every few minutes. And he isn't skinny to say the least!


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

adamb2k6 said:


> Consider yourself lucky then. My male cat's, Tiger, favorite spot is ON ME. The problem is, he has to change positions every few minutes. And he isn't skinny to say the least!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's great stuff - Murphy won't ever sleep on me; nor does he like to be held...


----------

